# Why are so many people picking Maidana??



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

And by ko, for that matter? It seems to be the sexy pick, kind of how it was sexy to pick Bradley before his first fight with Pacquiao. Mayweather has been in trouble only TWICE in his career. The amount of times he has been caught with a huge shot are few. I mean...what are people thinking? I think people are picking Maidana by ko just in case he does get it, they can jump up and down and shout "told you so!" I think Maidana blew his load already. He'll have little to no success tonight. I think it is much more likely he'll get knocked out than him knocking Mayweather out. 

Has any of you put serious money on Maidana? I doubt it seriously.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

its just wishful thinking imo


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Many people picking Maidana ??


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Where did you read/hear that??


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

i mean, it could happen. father time catches up to all of us (not aliens). maidana's strong and hungry. his team is one of the very best, and now that they've added old man garcia, it's only gotten better. if he catches floyd cold and just keeps throwing, he would in all likelihood, maidana could knock floyd out. im picking floyd, but anything can happen in boxing. did u expect marquez to ko manny the way he did?


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> Where did you read/hear that??


Everywhere I'm looking, ppl are picking Maidana. Seems to be quite trendy.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> i mean, it could happen. father time catches up to all of us (not aliens). maidana's strong and hungry. his team is one of the very best, and now that they've added old man garcia, it's only gotten better. if he catches floyd cold and just keeps throwing, he would in all likelihood, maidana could knock floyd out. im picking floyd, but anything can happen in boxing. did u expect marquez to ko manny the way he did?


It's about as likely as the US winning the World Cup.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Abraham said:


> It's about as likely as the US winning the World Cup.


Nope, cÂ´mon man.. a guy needs less than one second to land one punch right to win a boxing fight. USA would need 7 games right to win a World Cup, infinitely less likely..


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

yeah man, it's about as likely as germany beating brazil 7-1 in brazil. oh wait...


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Vic said:


> Nope, cÂ´mon man.. a guy needs less than one second to land one punch right to win a boxing fight. USA would need 7 games right to win a World Cup, infinitely less likely..


Not literally, man...I meant in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Abraham said:


> Not literally, man...I meant in the grand scheme of things.


Even so. Just look at the odds, and compare with the two scenarios you suggested..


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Vic said:


> Even so. Just look at the odds, and compare with the two scenarios you suggested..


One of the greatest defensive fighters ever, who's focus will be amped way up, who held up nicely even when he has been hurt, going against an opponent who didn't land anything really significant the first time around...I'd say a knockout is extremely unlikely. The "punchers chance" mantra is way overstated, anyway. How often does it really happen?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Abraham said:


> One of the greatest defensive fighters ever, who's focus will be amped way up, who held up nicely even when he has been hurt, going against an opponent who didn't land anything really significant the first time around...I'd say a knockout is extremely unlikely. The "punchers chance" mantra is way overstated, anyway. How often does it really happen?


I donÂ´t understand what you are trying to say ? That is impossible ? Say it then, it is impossible !

He did land plenty of body shots and some good ones in the head, one in particular that you surely saw (on the top of his head) 
It happens in Boxing. Especially when you are in the last part of your career.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Maidana winning by KO is just as likely as him winning by UD. He's gonna have to hit Floyd with clean hard shots to win, this can lead to a KO. I still think Floyd gets a clear UD this time around, as long as his legs are OK.

What I don't get is the Flomos calling a Floyd KO, Floyd's pussy ass hasn't had a legit KO since Hatton and Chino has never been stopped.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I put 200 on Maidana 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I haven't outright picked Maidana but I've considered it for a number of reasons. 

One is Floyd's inability to avoid the ropes-is that going to improve that drastically? Castillo 2 wasn't a domination for this reason; skittish performance.
Another is Floyd's age; he didn't look severely diminished, but wasn't really sharp in the first half of the fight. The Jones-Tarver 2 analogy comes to mind.
Then there's the fact Maidana has power and might land flush with a few Garcia adjustments. Before that seemed like a pipe dream, 1st fight showed it's more possible than we thought.
And of course, wishful thinking is a part of it.

It just feels like it's time, to be honest, in a weird way. It wouldn't shock me. I had him drawing with Maidana and that alone was unthinkable.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Maidana has a chance, to say otherwise is silly. Its obvious Floyd winning is the likeliest outcome. i still stand by my prediction that Maidana drops him once or twice and wins a decision.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I dont understand either if Maidana was ever gonna win it had to be in the first fight

This one will be wider


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

I've backed a Maidana win by KO, I've also backed a win in the 9th.


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

Maidana gave Floyd his toughest fight in years 

This time he had more time to prepare

He's going in with a ton of confidence 

Floyd's offense didn't deter him at all last time

He shows Floyd no respect

He has KO power in both fists

Mayweather's defense is heavily reliant on anticipation and Maidana is so awkward that it's almost impossible to anticipate his next move

Mayweather looked old for the first six rounds of the fight before Maidana started to tire

Maidana's jab was off setting Mayweather

Maidana has a great team

Still Maidana is a big underdog but based on his last performance people believe he has the potential to get the upset. Plus you look really smart if you call an upset before it happens haha


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> its just wishful thinking imo


Mainly this.

I don't think Maidana is out of the fight completely, but the stoppage predictions seem like emotional picks.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

a lot of people are saying that maidna's gonna win, but if u give them a thousand dollars to bet, you can bet your bottom dollar that they wouldnt put it on maidana.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Vic said:


> I donÂ´t understand what you are trying to say ? That is impossible ? Say it then, it is impossible !
> 
> He did land plenty of body shots and some good ones in the head, one in particular that you surely saw (on the top of his head)
> It happens in Boxing. Especially when you are in the last part of your career.


It's not impossible, but it's not going to happen. Not tonight.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> a lot of people are saying that maidna's gonna win, but if u give them a thousand dollars to bet, you can bet your bottom dollar that they wouldnt put it on maidana.


THIS.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I haven't outright picked Maidana but I've considered it for a number of reasons.
> 
> One is Floyd's inability to avoid the ropes-is that going to improve that drastically? Castillo 2 wasn't a domination for this reason; skittish performance.
> Another is Floyd's age; he didn't look severely diminished, but wasn't really sharp in the first half of the fight. The Jones-Tarver 2 analogy comes to mind.
> ...


This is basically exactly what is going through my mind. Floyd is very uncomfortable with Maidana...there's no denying that. Floyd's acting a bit crazy, quiet, reserved, withdrawn...I don't know what to make of it.

I see either an absolute dominating performance from Floyd or Chino winning a close one en route to scoring 1+ KD's


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

JohnH said:


> I've backed a Maidana win by KO, I've also backed a win in the 9th.


Ya I actually read some posts dating weeks back and you literally picked KO by the 9th via Chino. Ballsy move and I'm pumped for this fight. This fight really is for hardcore boxing fans (casuals don't understand why it should be competitive)


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tarver vs Jones effect


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> a lot of people are saying that maidna's gonna win, but if u give them a thousand dollars to bet, you can bet your bottom dollar that they wouldnt put it on maidana.


:deal


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> a lot of people are saying that maidna's gonna win, but if u give them a thousand dollars to bet, you can bet your bottom dollar that they wouldnt put it on maidana.


I would, or spend it on something else ha, no real value on betting on old Floyd.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

shenmue said:


> I would, or spend it on something else ha, no real value on betting on old Floyd.


say someone gives you a grand right now to bet. u have to bet it. that's part of the deal. u get to keep whatever money you win plus the thousand bucks. you'd put that money on maidana?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> say someone gives you a grand right now to bet. u have to bet it. that's part of the deal. u get to keep whatever money you win plus the thousand bucks. you'd put that money on maidana?


Yeah i would, 1K is nice money but I've got a decent job. Worth going for Maidana to win bigger. You wouldn't win much with a Floyd Ud.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Yeah i would, 1K is nice money but I've got a decent job. Worth going for Maidana to win bigger. You wouldn't win much with a Floyd Ud.


i dont believe you.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> i dont believe you.


Seriously, unless i was super rich i wouldn't bet on Floyd always bad odds.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Would you rather see people incessantly bitching and moaning over what a shit fight it is and how Floyd doesn't take any challenges, etc ad nauseum? Haven't we had enough of that shit? People are excited about a Floyd fight... For the second September in a row. Let them be excited. Who Cares



Trash Bags said:


> i dont believe you.


Why not? Shenmue is hardcore.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

And no, I'm not picking Maidana.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Abraham said:


> And by ko, for that matter? It seems to be the sexy pick, kind of how it was sexy to pick Bradley before his first fight with Pacquiao. Mayweather has been in trouble only TWICE in his career. The amount of times he has been caught with a huge shot are few. I mean...what are people thinking? I think people are picking Maidana by ko just in case he does get it, they can jump up and down and shout "told you so!" I think Maidana blew his load already. He'll have little to no success tonight. I think it is much more likely he'll get knocked out than him knocking Mayweather out.
> 
> Has any of you put serious money on Maidana? I doubt it seriously.


becuase Floyd is facing his biggest threat. this changes many perceptions regardless of the absolute chance that marcos has


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Would you rather see people incessantly bitching and moaning over what a shit fight it is and how Floyd doesn't take any challenges, etc ad nauseum? Haven't we had enough of that shit? People are excited about a Floyd fight... For the second September in a row. Let them be excited. Who Cares
> 
> Why not? Shenmue is hardcore.


after tonight people can no longer say sh1t about Floyd not facing the toughest challenge

in hindsight marcos doing well enough to rematch will have a positive effect on public opinion of Floyd in the years to come. marcos proved he can be difficult for Floyd unlike all the other speculative cases that are based on wishful perceptions


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Would you rather see people incessantly bitching and moaning over what a shit fight it is and how Floyd doesn't take any challenges, etc ad nauseum? Haven't we had enough of that shit? People are excited about a Floyd fight... For the second September in a row. Let them be excited. Who Cares
> 
> it's an exciting fight, and anything can happen. a maidana victory, however, would be very surprising. deep down, everyone knows this. EVERYONE. stranger things have happened though, so who knows. i expect floyd to win, but im still super excited. in boxing, you just never know. i picked pacquiao in his fourth fight against marquez, and look what happened.
> 
> Why not? Shenmue is hardcore.


it's an exciting fight, and anything can happen. a maidana victory, however, would be very surprising. deep down, everyone knows this. EVERYONE. stranger things have happened though, so who knows. i expect floyd to win, but im still super excited. in boxing, you just never know. i picked pacquiao in his fourth fight against marquez, and look what happened.

why? let me tell you why: cuz it's a shit bet.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> it's an exciting fight, and anything can happen. a maidana victory, however, would be very surprising. deep down, everyone knows this. EVERYONE. stranger things have happened though, so who knows. i expect floyd to win, but im still super excited. in boxing, you just never know. i picked pacquiao in his fourth fight against marquez, and look what happened.
> 
> why? let me tell you why: cuz it's a shit bet.


Overruled by shenmue ChinoLove. Especially if it's free money that he isn't going to miss. I'd agree if it was anybody else, including Vic.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> after tonight people can no longer say sh1t about Floyd not facing the toughest challenge
> 
> in hindsight marcos doing well enough to rematch will have a positive effect on public opinion of Floyd in the years to come. marcos proved he can be difficult for Floyd unlike all the other speculative cases that are based on wishful perceptions


I respect Floyd for taking the rematch, i have no doubt Garcia would have been an easier fight, Canelo rematch also easier, Khan a lot easier.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Overruled by shenmue ChinoLove. Especially if it's free money that he isn't going to miss. I'd agree if it was anybody else, including Vic.


Exactly i wouldn't bet my hard earned 1K on Maidana (not just Maidana, i don't bet ha) but as you say if its free money i might as well go for the value.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> say someone gives you a grand right now to bet. u have to bet it. that's part of the deal. u get to keep whatever money you win plus the thousand bucks. you'd put that money on maidana?


Floyd decision at -250 odds is not bad odds. That's 71.4% chance according to the books. I'd say Floyd to decision is at least a 70% chance, with realistically being anywhere from 70-80%. But the +16 1/2 rounds Maidana is getting at near even odds as a prop bet might be the tastiest for those that don't think it will be a whitewash. That's probably what I'd do to answer your question because I don't foresee Floyd winning 9-3 on 2 judges scorecards.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Ya I actually read some posts dating weeks back and you literally picked KO by the 9th via Chino. Ballsy move and I'm pumped for this fight.


Lets hope I was right!!



bjl12 said:


> This fight really is for hardcore boxing fans (casuals don't understand why it should be competitive)


I know quite a few casuals that are going to watch it.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Mayweather making Oscar money on "Oscar De La Hoya Day" in Vegas.
(It's good to be the 'Boff)


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

It's less likely than Buster Douglass knocking out Mike Tyson.


I put $50 on a Maidana KO, even though I know literally every facet of the fight, from the ref to the judges to the gloves, to the ring size, etc etc etc have all been rigged in Floyd's favor.

Robert Garcia is a great trainer, and Maidana is a great, dedicated student. The amount he improved from the Alexander fight to the first Mayweather fight is staggering. It's quite possible he's that much improved yet again, but this time with first-hand knowledge about facing Floyd.

At the same time, there's no way Floyd could be any BETTER than their last fight. If anything, he's just older.


This fight is gonna' come down to Kenny Bayless.


----------



## Big Yank Bal (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm picking Floyd to win another close one, but if I was betting, I'd bet Maidana since he's an 8-1 underdog considering how close the first fight was. This fight shouldn't even be 8-1, it should be more like 4-1 if anything.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Maidana ko 8


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Paulie came out and said Maidana needs a KO in the Ortiz/Kayode broadcast. I agree. Maidana can't win a close fight in Vegas against Mayweather.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd is nearly 40 so it wouldn't be the biggest shock in the world, Still can't see it happening though.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2013)

SimplyTuck said:


> Floyd is nearly 40 so it wouldn't be the biggest shock in the world, Still can't see it happening though.


It might not be the biggest shock in the world, but for me it would still be something of a shock. The only way I can see it happening is through Mayweather getting old virtually overnight.
I think the difference between this and Tarver-Jones 2 is that Jones relied more on his supernatural athleticism over pure technique to see him through, and when he lost the edge athletically he couldn't dominate like he used to. Mayweather is more about technique, so yeah...


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Vic said:


> Many people picking Maidana ??


.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> I put 200 on Maidana
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


damn bro, that's messed up. dont u know it's bad luck to bet against floyd?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

because they DKSAB


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Its the Hope that Kills you ha.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Its the Hope that Kills you ha.


Damn, sucks about your sig. Shit fight all around. This was what I was expecting for the first fight. I said it before that Khan would've been so much better.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Its the Hope that Kills you ha.


So you would have lost a thousand imaginary dollars.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> So you would have lost a thousand imaginary dollars.


Yep, Bayless would have given me 1K of his million from Floyd though.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Yep, Bayless would have given me 1K of his million from Floyd though.


Come on, man, that's a serious accusation. He was very involved -too involved- but that's only because maidana was so dirty in the first fight. And in this one too as a matter of fact. He bit the man ffs!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> damn bro, that's messed up. dont u know it's bad luck to bet against floyd?


Was worth the risk.. usually I'm so frugal and have a good amount of savings I figured I'd put a good amount to come up with 1k plus.. People waste more money than this on trash.. Mine was worth the risk vs reward.

Maidana won 3-4 rounds.. Less then his 6-7 in pt 1... Good job money. He got tagged good a lot of times but he's still so well trained.. And in condition ain't Maidana stopping him with his gloves.. Maybe mx

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Also the point deduction was deserved he was never that obvious in committing an infraction in the first fight... But that elbow was too obvious.. In the first he was more discreet 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> Come on, man, that's a serious accusation. He was very involved -too involved- but that's only because maidana was so dirty in the first fight. And in this one too as a matter of fact. He bit the man ffs!


He was bad bro, stopped the action inside every single time, never warned Floyd for constantly holding and even ran across the ring super fast at times to break clinches before they even started. Floyd looked great when he let his hands go, was the better fighter and deserved the win. The bite wasn't great but Floyd was fouling him, but he shouldn't have bit him, if he in fact did bite him for sure.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Bayless sucked. It was evident he was protecting the home fight that brings in all the money.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Like I said.


----------

